# Jewel Fry free swimming 2 days what now?



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

my 2 spot jewels mated ... LUCKY ME ;/... I didnt even realize i had a m/f pare.
But more than anything i was un aware of the ferocity they possessed during breeding time.
killed the biggest fish in the tank first .. my large red shoulder peacock , and my male Zimbabwe rock fish before i noticed the carnage and got the tank devided. the mother and father and 200 or more fry are now sharing a little over 30 gallons. iv readied a 25G which is cycling, i usede a booster bacteria so it should be mature in 7-10 days , plus i removed the sand substrate from a 10G i broke down the same day and put it directly in the new tank to help as well, i assumed along with a lot of bacteria there would also be some waste to add low amounts of ammonia and guppies are already safely living in it so i feel ok putting at least some of them in it in a week or 2. 
for the time being the jewels and my other cichlids will just have to deal with the semi cramped arrangements . the babys seem very eager to eat micro worms and first bites, they move like a cloud and look like a swarm of gnats .. how long or at what size can i move them over (preferably before the bio load of 100+ 1/4 " fish crashes the aquarium) its plenty big and well established , but still these babys were a accident so to already loos 2 of my more prided creatures to these red devils , i may loos it if i found half them belly up , so im doing daily checks but still they need to go ASAP.
iv read that jewels are picky with paring but once they do , they could do this about every 25-30 days and they usually kill any fry before laying eggs.
im considering just removing the mother , mainly because the father came first and remains a strawberry red most all the time where as mom only colors up wile breeding. should i remove her with the fry and let here care for them in the new 25G or do just the babys, and i was cautioned about removing all the fry prom the parents , apparently it makes them vicious towards each other , maybe they think the other was sleeping on there watch , idk i really just need general advice from ppl who have done this , any thoughts appreciated thanks ..*c/p*


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I have no idea and no expertise on these guys, other than to say I have always wanted because they are gorgeous fish!! Good luck, and I look forward to following your progress!!


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Iv caught all the fry , they are heading to the new grow out tank , is there any risk of the mother not recognizing them as her own and eating them , should I move mom with them or not ???


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I would move mom back to the main tank!


----------

